# Squizzer ????



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Went back out today for a quick look about and took this big feller...

Ally sps,looped tubes,super pouch 10mm lead.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's not a squirrel, that's a pig ! Nice one . :thumbsup:


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, that'll make a meal.

winnie


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

treefork said:


> That's not a squirrel, that's a pig ! Nice one . :thumbsup:


Thanks treefork ????
Yeah it's a absolute beast of a squirrel,biggest one I have had upto now...


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice shooting. Is it true that grey squirrels are vermin in England ? Not a native species ?


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you mr Riley. Yeah they are classed as vermin as they kill our red squirrels which are now protected.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Never seen one that fat down here. Must have a good food supply there


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

flippinfool said:


> Never seen one that fat down here. Must have a good food supply there


Yeah mate it's big and healthy this feller


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Jes that's a fat one


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Don't know why my pic has moved...????


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice !!!! (man that aluminium sps)


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

SniperHunts said:


> Nice !!!! (man that aluminium sps)


Lol.. It's a good shooter !!!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

blackburn said:


> SniperHunts said:
> 
> 
> > Nice !!!! (man that aluminium sps)
> ...


Im going to cast my own ! (from stainless steel)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that is one honkin' squirrel! I suspect you shot it in self defense!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Charles said:


> Now that is one honkin' squirrel! I suspect you shot it in self defense!
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Cheers Charles it was a beast!!!! Was never goin to win the battle with a 10mm lead right on the sweet spot ????


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice shot man! Which size tubes are those?


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

kenyaslinger said:


> Nice shot man! Which size tubes are those?


I'm not too sure on the size all I know is they are thicker than what I normally use. I Don't reali like the size if I'm been honest. First time I used this size,I have been gifted quite a few differnt sizes of tubes ????


----------



## Chimes (Mar 8, 2011)

blackburn said:


> Don't know why my pic has moved...


First thing to come to mind:


----------



## silenceater (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice shooter! That'll make a meal


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

blackburn said:


> Thank you mr Riley. Yeah they are classed as vermin as they kill our red squirrels which are now protected.


They also take out many song birds nests eating eggs and chicks....nothing more than a rat which can climb trees!


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

Cheers for the comments everyone ????


----------

